# Op Medusa



## Pete031 (Sep 2, 2008)

1st Batt Royal Canadian Regiment in A-Stan 2006
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNaGZyAaVKs"]YouTube - Nomads, Afghanistan 2006[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Great vid! 

Thanks Pete. ;)


RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree, good stuff!


----------

